# Get ready Cave photographers



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like this could be the largest cave on earth

http://www.georgianewsday.com/news/regional/292275-china-s-miao-room-cavern-is-the-largest-on-earth.html


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 1, 2014)

Someplace I'd love to explore.

Thanks Dylan.

Sek



Dylan777 said:


> Sounds like this could be the largest cave on earth
> 
> http://www.georgianewsday.com/news/regional/292275-china-s-miao-room-cavern-is-the-largest-on-earth.html


----------



## sama (Oct 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sounds like this could be the largest cave on earth
> 
> http://www.georgianewsday.com/news/regional/292275-china-s-miao-room-cavern-is-the-largest-on-earth.html



Wow. 

See some 3D images : http://www.nationalgeographic.com/china-caves/supercaves/


----------



## tushit (Oct 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sounds like this could be the largest cave on earth
> 
> http://www.georgianewsday.com/news/regional/292275-china-s-miao-room-cavern-is-the-largest-on-earth.html



Wow. But given the discussions happening on CR these days, I thought this was another one of those :-*


----------



## candyman (Oct 1, 2014)

sama said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like this could be the largest cave on earth
> ...



Wow indeed. That's cool


----------

